# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2011



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 03:46)

Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2011

*Links úteis:*

Instituto de Meteorologia
 Acompanhamento Clima
 Relatórios Informação Climática

Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
 Global Temperature Time Series  - Western Europe
 Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2011 às 23:43)

Janeiro com onda de frio em Castelo Branco 

Em Janeiro o valor médio da temperatura média e mínima do ar foram superiores ao valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de +0.31ºC e +0.87ºC, respectivamente.

No entanto, nos últimos dias do mês registaram-se valores inferiores a 0ºC, em muitos locais do interior Norte e Centro do território do continente, tendo mesmo sido registado, entre os dias 22 e 27 de Janeiro, uma onda de frio na região de Castelo Branco, de acordo com a classificação da OMM.

A quantidade de precipitação ocorrida no mês de Janeiro (102.6mm) foi próximo do valor normal (1971-2000), classificando-se este mês como normal a seco no continente, exceptuando as zonas de Sines e de Sagres onde foi chuvoso.

Relatório completo:
http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/publicacoes/index.html

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/rel_clima_jan.html


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2011 às 11:59)

Normal a seco é uma classificação correcta para o que se está a passar. A 1 de Janeiro o tempo era normal para a época. Agora estamos em ligeiro stress hídrico atenuado apenas pelas "reservas" de 2010. Tanto que a floração das amendoeiras este ano foi espectacular!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2011 às 12:53)

Agreste disse:


> Normal a seco é uma classificação correcta para o que se está a passar. A 1 de Janeiro o tempo era normal para a época. Agora estamos em ligeiro stress hídrico atenuado apenas pelas "reservas" de 2010. Tanto que a floração das amendoeiras este ano foi espectacular!



Concordo plenamente contigo Agreste e claro, com o IM também. Porque em 2011 precipitação tem sido mentira... As amendoeiras este ano florearam espectacularmente. Eu queria ter feito um foto reportagem mas a minha maquina não esta em condições.


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2011 às 13:56)

Até agora está a acertar... 



stormy disse:


> Bom....
> No ultimo ano e meio tivemos uma mudança de varios parametros associados ás teleconexões...
> Entramos num la niña, houve um periodo muito intenso de NAO/AO- e agora vamos a caminho de um PDO-...
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2011 às 14:19)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> As amendoeiras este ano florearam espectacularmente. Eu queria ter feito um foto reportagem mas a minha maquina não esta em condições.



Beleza nada comparável ao miserável pólen das Acácias Salignas que dentro de 3-4 semanas começará a ser libertado massivamente... este ano será uma autêntica praga!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2011 às 14:55)

Agreste disse:


> Até agora está a acertar...



Sim e se continuar assim será ele o unico que acerta, pois se isto continuar assim todos os modelos terão falhado por completo.... 
basta lembrar-me de Janeiro o que estava previsto e o que aconteceu realmente 25% a 50% do valor normal ocorrido ....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 18:57)

Chuva e vento forte em Portugal Continental  2011-02-16 (IM)

Conforme previsto pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, durante o dia de hoje o território do Continente foi atravessado pelo ramo frio de um sistema frontal, em progressão de noroeste para sueste, na circulação de uma depressão localizada a norte da Península Ibérica. A massa de ar póst-frontal frio, que afecta o território, é extremamente instável, o que torna favorável a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas, por vezes acompanhados de queda de granizo.

Localmente, as condições de instabilidade, quando acompanhadas por um determinado perfil vertical de vento horizontal, poderão, ainda, potenciar a ocorrência de vento muito forte, o qual se veio a sentir ao longo do dia.


Embora se trate de episódios de carácter marcadamente local e de duração curta, foi possível observar em algumas estações da rede de observação do IM, valores de rajada de vento muito significativos, designadamente em Coruche (134 km/h às 13 UTC), Cabo Carvoeiro (110 km/h às 4:30 UTC) e Mogadouro (107 km/h).

As referidas condições meteorológicas, favoráveis à ocorrência de vento, horizontal, muito forte, poderão, em alguns casos, propiciar a formação de tornados, geralmente de nível EF0 (o nível mais baixo segundo a escala de Fujita melhorada). No entanto, o diagnóstico inequívoco de um fenómeno deste tipo, só se torna possível mediante observação visual da característica tromba, a evoluir entre a nuvem-mãe e o solo, pelo que o Instituto de Meteorologia não poderá confirmar a ocorrência destes fenómenos no dia de hoje no território do Continente, unicamente com recurso á informação instrumental de que dispõe

De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do IM, a situação meteorológica manter-se-á inalterada até ao final do dia de hoje e para amanhã prevê-se que se verifique um desagravamento da situação, particularmente no que refere à intensidade do vento, mantendo-se a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes na próxima Sexta-feira e Sábado, em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral.

As condições de agitação marítima junto à costa continuam a justificar o Aviso vermelho já emitido para todo o litoral oeste, prevendo-se o desagravamento a partir da tarde do dia de amanhã, 17.

Fonte:
IM


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Embora se trate de episódios de carácter marcadamente local e de duração curta, foi possível observar em algumas estações da rede de observação do IM, valores de rajada de vento muito significativos, designadamente em Coruche (134 km/h às 13 UTC), Cabo Carvoeiro (110 km/h às 4:30 UTC) e Mogadouro (107 km/h).



Valores super interessantes, se não forem mesmo recordes


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

Aqui ressalta-se claramente a frase:

Embora se trate de episódios de carácter marcadamente local e de duração curta, foi possível observar em algumas estações da rede de observação do IM, valores de rajada de vento muito significativos, designadamente em Coruche (134 km/h às 13 UTC), Cabo Carvoeiro (110 km/h às 4:30 UTC) e Mogadouro (107 km/h).

Com Coruche em grande a registar o máximo de vento do dia de hoje!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 19:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Valores super interessantes, se não forem mesmo recordes



É isso mesmo Mário, eu penso que em Coruche devem ser mesmo recordes.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 19:13)

Janeiro chuvoso em Ponta Delgada observatório 2011-02-16 (IM)

A estação de Ponta Delgada, nos Açores, no mês de Janeiro, registou 25 dias de precipitação, tendo o máximo ocorrido no dia 13 de Janeiro com 33,6 mm, num total de 206,9 mm observados. Este valor corresponde a uma anomalia de +73,5mm relativamente ao período de referência (1961-1990), e é o maior valor registado desde 2000. Por outro lado, os valores de precipitação observados nas estações das Flores (196,6mm) e de Angra (126,3mm) correspondem a anomalias de -17,7mm e de -7mm respectivamente, para o mesmo período de referência.

É de notar que este foi o Janeiro mais frio em S. Miguel (Ponta Delgada) desde o ano 2000, tendo-se registado uma anomalia de -0,2 ºC, para o período de referência (1961-1990). No entanto, durante este mês, verificaram-se valores da temperatura média do ar com anomalias positivas em 6 estações do Arquipélago.

Fonte:
IM


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Fev 2011 às 22:01)

Estradas encerradas em todo o país devido a inundações e deslizamentos.

A chuva que se fez sentir ao longo do dia de hoje provocou inundações e deslizamentos que obrigaram ao encerramento de várias estradas de Norte a Sul do país, disse o comando-geral da GNR.

Perto de 20 estradas em todo o país estão encerradas devido a inundações: na região de Aveiro, três estão intransitáveis há dois dias, sem previsão de abertura, acrescentou.

Também na Covilhã há várias estradas encerradas, mas devido ao gelo e à queda de neve.

Em Lisboa, pelo menos seis estradas estão encerradas devido ao mau tempo, bem como em Portalegre, onde três estão também intransitáveis.

Em Santarém, há pelo menos duas estradas encerradas devido a inundações e, em Setúbal, uma.

Na capital, segundo fonte do Regimento de Sapadores de Bombeiros de Lisboa, "hoje houve mais pedidos que o habitual por toda a cidade, sem exclusão de partes".

Entre as 00:00 e as 19:00 de sábado, os bombeiros contabilizaram 85 pedidos, dos quais 70 foram feitos entre as 08:00 e as 19:00.

Inundações, desabamentos e buracos deram origem aos pedidos feitos pelos lisboetas, referiu fonte dos Sapadores, segundo a qual "o pior período foi entre as 10:30 e as 12:00".

Lusa

Vídeo:
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...regiao-oeste-estao-inundados19-02-2011-21.htm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 21:19)

Fevereiro no continente com onda de frio e queda de neve

Nos primeiros dias do mês de Fevereiro ocorreram valores muito baixos da temperatura mínima do ar, inferiores a 0ºC em muitos locais do interior Norte e Centro do território continental. Foi registada uma onda de frio na região de Braga e na região do litoral que se estende do sul de Setúbal a Sagres.

Uma massa de ar pós-frontal fria e extremamente instável afectou o continente entre os dias 15 e 17, originando queda de neve em muitos locais do interior Norte e Centro, assim como chuva forte, queda de granizo e vento muito forte em quase todo o território.

No final do mês, em particular nos dias 25 e 26, registaram-se valores elevados da temperatura máxima do ar superiores a 20ºC em muito locais do território, em especial na região Sul.

Como consequência, no território do continente verificou-se uma temperatura média muito próxima do valor normal de 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de -0.05ºC, com o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar superior ao normal, em +0.66ºC, e o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar inferior ao valor normal, em -0.80ºC.

A quantidade de precipitação observada (96.9mm) foi próxima do valor normal 1971-2000 (100.1mm), classificando-se este mês como normal a seco no continente, exceptuando as regiões de Lisboa e de Aveiro onde foi chuvoso.

Fonte:
IM



Este tópico é só meu...? hehe


----------



## Kispo (22 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

*INVERNO COM FENÓMENOS EXTREMOS NO CONTINENTE*

2011-03-22 (IM)
O Inverno de 2010/11 (Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro) foi caracterizado pela ocorrência de fenómenos extremos: um tornado que atingiu os concelhos de Torres Novas, Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã, em Dezembro; episódios de neve, nas regiões do Norte e Centro; duas ondas de frio (em Janeiro e Fevereiro); chuva forte com ocorrência de queda de granizo, em Dezembro e Fevereiro; e vento forte, em Fevereiro. 

O valor total da quantidade de precipitação foi de 394.0 mm, superior ao valor normal 1971 – 2000 (352.5 mm). O Inverno classificou-se como normal a chuvoso, em quase todo o território do Continente, sendo muito chuvoso na região de Lisboa e no barlavento Algarvio. 

O valor médio da temperatura máxima, média e mínima foi ligeiramente inferior aos respectivos valores normais 1971 – 2000, com anomalias de -0.3ºC. Nos últimos dias do mês de Janeiro e início de Fevereiro, ocorreram valores da temperatura mínima do ar muito baixos, nomeadamente nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro do continente, verificando-se pelo *3º ano consecutivo um Inverno mais frio que o normal*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

Março mais frio e chuvoso que o normal no continente

O mês de Março, em Portugal Continental, foi mais frio que o normal, em particular no que respeita às temperaturas máximas observadas.

No início do mês foram observados valores da temperatura mínima inferiores a 0ºC, em Bragança e nas Penhas Douradas.

No continente, os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram inferiores ao valor normal 1971-2000, com anomalias de -0.83ºC, -0.45ºC e -0.08ºC, respectivamente.

A quantidade de precipitação, 71.8mm, foi ligeiramente superior ao valor normal 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de +10.6mm, classificando-se o mês como normal a chuvoso, excepto nas regiões do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve onde foi muito chuvoso.

Os valores da insolação foram em geral inferiores aos valores normais 1971-2000, em todo o território, verificando-se os valores mais elevados no litoral alentejano e no Algarve e os mais baixos nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Fonte:
IM


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2011 às 12:44)

> *Situação de Onda de Calor em Portugal*
> 
> 2011-04-15 (IM)
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2011 às 21:51)

E assim foi Abril...
Lisboa/G.Coutinho


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2011 às 13:09)

É a primeira vez que vejo o IM a utilizar RUEMA's nos boletins.

Mas afinal não houve noites tropicais este mês? Hmmm


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2011 às 14:00)

*Abril muito quente e com onda de calor*







Alguns excertos do boletim de Abril de 2011, já disponível na página do IM.




> *Temperatura do Ar*
> 
> Os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram muito superiores aos respectivos valores normais (1971-2000). Os valores médios mensais da temperatura máxima do ar variaram entre 15.29°C em Penhas Douradas e 26.78°C em Pinhão. Os desvios da média da temperatura máxima mensal em relação à normal 1971-2000 variaram entre *+7.4ºC em Monção* e +2.3ºC em Faro. Os valores médios mensais da temperatura mínima variaram entre 7.37ºC em Penhas Douradas e 15.20ºC em Lisboa/I.G. Os desvios da média da temperatura mínima mensal variaram entre +1.63ºC em Alcobaça e +4.97ºC em Penhas Douradas.



Impressionante o número de dias com temperatura >25ºC.
Lisboa e Évora com 15 dias, contra os 2 dias normais.
Monção a liderar com 21 dias cuja temperatura máxima foi superior a 25ºC.

Pinhão com 7 dias com a temperatura máxima superior a 30ºC.


*Temperaturas máximas e mínimas mais elevadas:*






[




> *Onda de Calor*
> 
> O período de 5 a 19 de Abril foi caracterizado, de um modo geral, pela persistência de valores muito elevados da temperatura máxima e mínima do ar, devido à influência de uma massa de ar quente e seca que afectou o território do Continente.
> Durante este período quente, ocorreu uma onda de calor em quase todo o Continente, mas com maior duração nas regiões do interior. As estações meteorológicas com maior número de dias em onda de calor foram Mirandela, Monção, Montalegre e Nelas com 15 dias.
> A ocorrência de ondas de calor é um fenómeno que ocorre com alguma frequência, podendo ocorrer em qualquer época do ano, ainda que mais notória e sentida pelos seus impactos, quando ocorre nos meses de Verão.



Também é dado um destaque especial à chuva forte com queda de granizo em Lisboa, dia 29 Abril


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Mai 2011 às 12:48)

Condições de instabilidade afectaram o território do continente 
Chuva 2011-05-19 (IM)

Uma depressão com expressão em altitude, que condicionou o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental desde o passado dia 16, deu origem a aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoadas, em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul, conforme as previsões elaboradas e os Avisos oportunamente difundidos pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. 

A situação mais gravosa registou-se ontem, dia 18, com ocorrência de precipitação muito intensa em algumas regiões do território continental. Realça-se a quantidade de precipitação registada entre as 8h e as 10h da manhã na cidade de Faro, com um valor de 78mm, que ultrapassou o maior valor diário de 43,7mm, registado no ano de 1988. O valor registado ontem foi cerca de 4 vezes superior ao valor normal (1971-2000) para o mês de Maio, que é de 20.1mm, para esta cidade.

Outros valores a destacar foram os registados em Portimão, com 20mm (7h e as 8h), Alcoutim, com 36mm (10h e as 12h), Coruche, com 14mm (14h e as15h) e Alcácer do Sal, com 27mm (16h e as 17h).

Estas condições de instabilidade diminuíram significativamente a partir do final do dia de ontem, prevendo-se, no entanto, que ainda hoje, Quinta-feira, possam ocorrer aguaceiros que poderão ser pontualmente fortes, nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

Para os próximos dias, com a deslocação desta depressão para nordeste e a influência de uma crista anticiclónica, prevê-se para as regiões do litoral, céu em geral limpo, com possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior durante a tarde. Para Domingo prevê-se uma pequena subida da temperatura máxima em todo o País. 

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...extos/resultados_instabilidade_maio_2011.html


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2011 às 12:35)

> *Onda de Calor na primeira quinzena de Maio*
> 2011-05-20
> 
> Na primeira quinzena do mês Maio verificou-se a ocorrência de uma onda de calor em praticamente todo o País (Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Penhas Douradas, Anadia, Portalegre, Alcobaça, Santarém, Lisboa, Lavradio, Setúbal, Évora, Sines, Alvalade, Beja e Amareleja).
> ...



(IM)


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Mai 2011 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> *Abril muito quente e com onda de calor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem relativo a isto só tenho a dizer "Impressionante" o Norte Penisular foi o mais atingido por esta Onda de calor Asturias,Galiza,Cantabria registaram dias quentes totalmente excepcionais para o mês de Abril fenomeno metereologico totalmente anomalo durante varios dias como o User Ferrero aqui descreveu as temperaturas maximas do Norte Penisular dessas regiões superaram os valores de temperatura maxima,média,minima das regiões do Sul de Espanha como Murcia,Andaluzia ou mesmo Extremadura.
Só espero e tenho esse desejo que os meses de Verão sejam frescos ou mais frescos que os ultimos tenho fé que isso possa acontecer não me estou a basear em nada em nenhum modelo é apenas fé nada mais que isso possa ser que tenha sorte.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Jun 2011 às 15:09)

MeteoMoita (Temperatura Média 1-JAN / 31-MAI)

2008 - 13,99 ºC
2009 - 13,75 ºC
2010 - 13,74 ºC
*2011 - 14,51 ºC*

O ano de 2011 segue com uma média muito elevada. Só um verão ameno fará recuar o desvio em relação à media.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2011 às 16:50)

Balanço desta primavera, no que diz respeito a temperaturas.

Beja






Bragança







Faro







Lisboa







Porto







---------------------------------

Balanço desta primavera, no que diz respeito à precipitação.

Beja







Bragança







Faro







Lisboa







Porto


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2011 às 13:58)

> *Maio mais quente desde 1931*
> *Continente*
> 
> *O mês de maio, em Portugal Continental, foi o mais quente desde 1931
> ...





> *Temperatura do ar*
> 
> Os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram muito superiores aos
> respectivos valores normais (1971-2000). Os valores médios mensais da temperatura máxima do ar
> ...





> *Precipitação Total*
> 
> A média regional da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental foi próxima do valor
> normal (1971-2000) para o mês, com uma anomalia de -4.0mm. No entanto, verificaram-se duas
> ...



Fonte: © Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jun 2011 às 19:15)

André importa referir ainda em termos de temperatura que o mês de Maio cada vez mais se caracteriza como um mês de Verão ou se quiseres um mês tropical de Verão como se viu este ano ....
Importa também dizer que para os cálculos deles são usados 41 estações do INAG e 60 do IM, e como refere o relatório os aguaceiros na sua grande maioria são muito localizados, por isso por vezes nem com 100 estações se conseguem ter uma noção exacta mas obviamente reflecte a maior parte da realidade e efectivamente foi isso que se passou. Sinceramente pensei que tivesse chovido mais no Litoral Centro e Interior Norte dado que até ouve algumas pequenas cheias urbanas algures pela zona centro.
De forma geral está de acordo com o esperado .....


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2011 às 21:08)

Aurélio disse:


> André importa referir ainda em termos de temperatura que o mês de Maio cada vez mais se caracteriza como um mês de Verão ou se quiseres um mês tropical de Verão como se viu este ano ....
> Importa também dizer que para os cálculos deles são usados 41 estações do INAG e 60 do IM, e como refere o relatório os aguaceiros na sua grande maioria são muito localizados, por isso por vezes nem com 100 estações se conseguem ter uma noção exacta mas obviamente reflecte a maior parte da realidade e efectivamente foi isso que se passou. Sinceramente pensei que tivesse chovido mais no Litoral Centro e Interior Norte dado que até ouve algumas pequenas cheias urbanas algures pela zona centro.
> De forma geral está de acordo com o esperado .....



Num dos dias em que mais choveu aqui pela Figueira (não me lembro agora qual) fui por curiosidade ao site do IM e a estação daqui tinha acumulado 0mm... Como a estação não fica no centro da cidade, provavelmente não apanhou com a chuva. Ou isso ou os instrumentos não andam a funcionar bem...


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2011 às 21:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Num dos dias em que mais choveu aqui pela Figueira (não me lembro agora qual) fui por curiosidade ao site do IM e a estação daqui tinha acumulado 0mm... Como a estação não fica no centro da cidade, provavelmente não apanhou com a chuva. Ou isso ou os instrumentos não andam a funcionar bem...



No dia mais chuvoso na Lousã, a estação do IM também não registou precipitação. Foi tudo muito localizado.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jun 2011 às 22:11)

Lousano disse:


> No dia mais chuvoso na Lousã, a estação do IM também não registou precipitação. Foi tudo muito localizado.



E o interior norte e centro também está demasiado sequinho sabendo-se que ouve vários dias em que ouve trovoada e aguaceiros  no interior norte e centro.
Foram é bem mais isolados do que no Alentejo e Zona do Ribatejo e Vale do Tejo !!

Por aquilo que me lembro dos mapas do satélite apenas me lembro em do litoral norte mais sequinho (menor instabilidade). Mas pronto não se pode ter uma estação de 10 km em 10 km !!
Apenas em brincadeira ... ora Portugal deve uns 1000 km * 150 km = 150 000 km^2 ... 
Com um factor de distancionamento .... ora 150000/100=1500 km^2 ... mas pronto basta meter nos mapas do IM uns pontinhos nos sitios altos ... e fica bonitinho ....

Todos sabemos como isto funciona ... dos aguaceiros !!


----------



## David sf (14 Jun 2011 às 21:42)

AnDré disse:


> Fonte: © Instituto de Meteorologia



Por que é que ainda não estão em vigor as normais 1981-2010? Não seria mais lógico comparar os valores deste ano com a nova normal actualizada? E o mesmo para definir uma onda de calor ou de frio?


----------



## Lousano (14 Jun 2011 às 21:57)

David sf disse:


> Por que é que ainda não estão em vigor as normais 1981-2010? Não seria mais lógico comparar os valores deste ano com a nova normal actualizada? E o mesmo para definir uma onda de calor ou de frio?



É uma boa questão, mas penso esta questão devia ser efectuada ao IMN pela administração do fórum de modo a que tenham uma resposta mais elaborada ou cientifica (penso que o IMN tem em boa consideração este fórum).


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 22:59)

Lousano disse:


> É uma boa questão, mas penso esta questão devia ser efectuada ao IMN pela administração do fórum de modo a que tenham uma resposta mais elaborada ou cientifica (penso que o IMN tem em boa consideração este fórum).



Acho que apenas lá para 2015 é que eles devem começar a usar a nova norma, mas sinceramente eu também desconheço ... procurei na Internet mas não encontrei nada que indique se existe alguma regra de utilização


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2011 às 11:18)

> *Primavera quente em Portugal Continental *
> A primavera de 2011 em Portugal Continental, estação que em meteorologia corresponde aos meses de março, abril e maio, foi a 2ª mais quente desde 1931, com a temperatura média e mínima do ar com do trimestre atingido 15.92ºC e 10.37ºC, respetivamente. A primavera mais quente ocorreu em 1997 com 16.50ºC e 10.50ºC, respetivamente.
> 
> Esta foi a 18ª primavera consecutiva com o valor da temperatura média do ar acima da normal 1971-2000. O valor médio da temperatura máxima foi elevado (21.47ºC), sendo o 3º mais alto desde 1931 (22.48ºC em 1997 e 21.53ºC em 1945). Os valores médios da temperatura máxima, média e mínima do ar foram superiores ao valor normal 1971-2000 em +2.76ºC, +2.32ºC e +1.88ºC, respetivamente.
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/rel_primavera_2011.html


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2011 às 14:16)

> *Junho seco e com temperaturas acima de 40ºC*
> 
> No mês de junho, Portugal Continental registou durante um período de 25 a 27 de junho valores muito altos da temperatura máxima do ar. Foram os dias mais quentes de 2011 (até 30 de junho).
> 
> ...



In meteo.pt


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jul 2011 às 12:17)

Mês de Junho sem chuva no Funchal - Madeira
2011-07-11 (IM)

Durante o mês de junho de 2011 não houve registo de precipitação no Funchal, na Ilha da Madeira. Na ilha de Porto Santo foram registados 3.7 mm em 5 dias com precipitação e o maior valor diário foi 2.0 mm. Tanto no Funchal como em Porto Santo a quantidade de precipitação foi inferior aos valores normais, 6,4 mm e 7,0 mm, respetivamente.

Os valores médios das temperaturas mínima, média e máxima do ar apresentaram anomalias de +1.3ºC, +1.2ºC e +1.0ºC no Funchal e +0.5ºC, +0.7ºC e +0.9ºC no Porto Santo.

Na estação meteorológica do Funchal foram registadas 231.1 horas de insolação e Porto Santo 205.9 horas, valores superiores ao valor normal para este mês.

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...cias/textos/rel_clima_madeira_junho_2011.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jul 2011 às 12:18)

Mês de Junho nos Açores com pouca precipitação nos grupos Central e Oriental - Açores 
2011-07-11 (IM)

Uma extensa zona de altas pressões centrada a sul do Grupo Oriental condicionou o estado do tempo na região durante o mês de junho, no Arquipélago dos Açores.

Com a Frente Polar a deslocar-se para latitudes superiores, foi reduzida a frequência de ocorrência de perturbações frontais de atividade forte com progressão na região, o que causou uma diminuição da quantidade de precipitação, sobretudo nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental e Central.

Por outro lado, a temperatura média do ar apresentou-se acima do valor de referência para este mês em todas as ilhas, mas dentro da variabilidade mensal para o mês de junho.

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...icias/textos/rel_clima_azores_junho_2011.html


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jul 2011 às 22:58)

Já viram e lá acabou o mês de Junho por ser ligeiramente acima da média contra todas as expectativas quando estávamos a entrar para a ultima dezena de dias ...

Nesta altura na data do dia 11 Julho já andam por aqui a dizer que será mais fresco ....
Bom para começar no Algarve está já acima da média em termos de máximas .. e no Alentejo, para quem não gosta de se sentir um frango assado está abaixo mas sem exageros .....
Norte e Centro sim já me parece uns quantos abaixo da média ..... isto inserido no contexto do tópico !!


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2011 às 23:10)

Ao final da primeira quinzena, e segundo os dados da ogimet, as anomalias de temperatura, referente ao período 71-00, eram as seguintes:

Beja
Tmin: -1,21ºC
Tmáx: -1,59ºC

Bragança
Tmin: -2,05ºC
Tmáx: -0,77ºC

Castelo Branco
Tmin: -2,94ºC
Tmáx: -1,89ºC

Faro (Aeroporto)
Tmin: +0,68ºC
Tmáx: +1,11ºC

Lisboa (Geofísico)
Tmin: -0,71ºC
Tmáx: -1,14ºC

Porto (P.Rubras)
Tmin: -0,21ºC
Tmáx: -2,13ºC


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

AnDré disse:


> Ao final da primeira quinzena, e segundo os dados da ogimet, as anomalias de temperatura, referente ao período 71-00, eram as seguintes:
> 
> Beja
> Tmin: -1,21ºC
> ...



Observando os desvios, de forma muito superficial, destacava:
- Faro (e provavelmente a restante orla costeira sul algarvia), com desvio positivo, motivado por maior ocorrência de nortadas, transportando algum calor acrescido do interior alentejano.
- Restantes locais do país, com desvio negativo, motivado pela menor ocorrência de massas quentes de ar vindas de este, sudeste, do interior da península.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2011 às 23:28)

Paulo H disse:


> Observando os desvios, de forma muito superficial, destacava:
> - Faro (e provavelmente a restante orla costeira sul algarvia), com desvio positivo, motivado por maior ocorrência de nortadas, transportando algum calor acrescido do interior alentejano.



Tavira, acabou a primeira quinzena com Tmin = 20,07ºC e Tmáx = 32,03ºC.
O que dá um desvio da temperatura média a rondar os +2ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jul 2011 às 23:42)

Tem sido um mês de caca...


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2011 às 18:52)

> *Episódio de vento moderado a forte durante o mês de Julho vento forte *
> 2011-07-25
> (IM)
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2011 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2011*

Eu quando referi que as temperaturas de Julho estavam abaixo da média, ainda resalvei que haveria muito verão pela frente, e haverá certamente!! Julho foi bem abaixo da média, quando confrontados os dados com as normais. Veremos se não será assim! Apenas esta última semana se pôde considerar normal, e mesmo assim não passou dos 37C por aqui (normal sim, mas abaixo da média considerando sempre as normais climatológicas).


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2011 às 22:58)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu quando referi que as temperaturas de Julho estavam abaixo da média, ainda resalvei que haveria muito verão pela frente, e haverá certamente!! Julho foi bem abaixo da média, quando confrontados os dados com as normais. Veremos se não será assim! Apenas esta última semana se pôde considerar normal, e mesmo assim não passou dos 37C por aqui (normal sim, mas abaixo da média considerando sempre as normais climatológicas).



Paulo H, copiei o teu post para este tópico para não ter de fazer um off topic nas previsões.


Pelos dados das synops, Julho acabará com uma anomalia mais significativa das mínimas do que propriamente das máximas.
Até ao dia de hoje, a anomalia das máximas em Castelo Branco era de -0,5ºC, quando a meio do mês andava nos -1,9ºC.
Portalegre até já se encontra com uma anomalia positiva de +0,29ºC.
Na média das mínimas os resultados aí sim, são bem abaixo da média, em especial no nordeste. Bragança apresenta uma anomalia de -2,47ºC; Castelo Branco -1,46ºC; Portalegre -1,30ºC.
No litoral a anomalia das temperaturas mínimas não é tão acentuada.
O Algarve mantém a anomalia positiva.

(Ainda faltam os valores do dia de hoje, amanhã e depois, que deverão suavizar ligeiramente estes valores).


** Dados ogimet, normal 71-00.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2011 às 23:27)

Fizeste bem, André! 

Eu até nem quiz alarmar, referindo que ainda haveria bastante verão, e que me lembro de em setembro se atingir aqui 40C, por isso nada de alarmismos, e só no fim se fazem as contas do verão. Quanto a julho referia-me especialmente em relação ao período de madrugada, com relativamente poucas noites tropicais nas 3 primeiras semanas, relativamente a outros anos. Mas de facto existe anomalia, embora dentro do intervalo da normal climatológica entre a média mínima absoluta e a média máxima absoluta, portanto nada de anormal! São apenas flutuações normais do mês de julho.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2011 às 15:52)

*Vento forte e temperatura inferior à normal em Julho no continente*


> O mês de julho 2011 foi caracterizado, no período entre 4 e 26, pela ocorrência de vento moderado a forte que se fez sentir em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
> 
> Esta situação meteorológica deveu-se à influência do anticiclone dos Açores, relativamente intenso, conjugado com uma depressão localizada próximo das Ilhas Britânicas/Mar do Norte que, reforçada pela depressão térmica no interior da Península Ibérica, determinaram um forte gradiente de pressão sobre o continente, originando vento forte particularmente do quadrante noroeste.
> 
> ...


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2011 às 22:22)

Abaixo do normal, mas nada de excepcional. Basta um Agosto na média para que o Verão climatológico acabe acima da média.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Set 2011 às 21:39)

Olha que giro ... não é que afinal o mês de Agosto foi normal para época como diz o relatório do IM !!
Deve é ter sido uns 10ºC a menos em Serpa dado que os alentejanos estão é habituados a temperaturas acima dos 40ºC !!  



> A variabilidade na localização e na intensidade de diversos núcleos anticiclónicos no Atlântico norte permitiram a aproximação de depressões à região noroeste do continente, fez com que o mês de agosto se caracterizasse por grandes variações na temperatura do ar e na precipitação.
> 
> Esta variabilidade nas condições meteorológicas originou períodos de temperaturas altas e situações de aguaceiros e trovoadas que alternaram com períodos de temperaturas baixas e períodos de chuva.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skizzo (8 Set 2011 às 22:13)

Depende das regões, como é obvio.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2011 às 22:31)

As regiões com o mês de Agosto mais próximo dos valores normais são as que aparecem a verde. A amarelo aparecem as áreas com anomalia positiva.








fonte


----------



## David sf (8 Set 2011 às 22:40)

Resumindo, o Verão que muitos apelidam de fresco, foi afinal normal, comparativamente à normal 71-00:

Média continente:

Máx: +0,47ºC
Méd: +0,01ºC
Mín: -0,44ºC

Bragança:

Máx: +1,03ºC
Não tem mínima de Agosto, mas globalmente ficará abaixo da média, cerca de 1ºC - Lembram-se da discussão da mínima de 1,5ºC em Bragança? Pelos vistos o IM também não se fiou muito nela.

Porto:

Máx: -0,19ºC
Mín: +0.53ºC

Coimbra:

Máx: +0,21ºC
Mín: +0,19ºC

Lisboa:

Máx: +0,46ºC
Mín: +0,27ºC

Évora - as normais referem-se a outra localização, e acho a normal das máximas excessivamente baixa, mas fica a comparação:

Máx: +2,29ºC
Mín: -0,95ºC

Faro:

Máx: +1,24ºC
Mín: +2,04ºC

Só as mínimas no interior é que atiraram para baixo a média, senão estávamos a falar de um Verão medianamente acima da normal.

Não deixa de ser um Verão muito menos quente que os dois anteriores, e provavelmente um dos menos quentes dos últimos 20 anos, mas ficou, mesmo assim, 0,01ºC acima do normal.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Todos os elementos do fórum, incluindo eu, devem ter um sentido crítico e não apenas imediato de memória curta em relação aos fenômenos atmosféricos normais de ocorrer em cada mês! A mim enerva-me bastante ouvir cidadãos comuns no meu dia a dia, a dizer que o verão acabou ou que já não é o que era, só e apenas porque choveu! Meus amigos, é perfeitamente normal chover em qualquer mês do ano em qualquer estação meteorológica! Está lá na normal, é uma média dos "últimos" 30 anos! Se um verão é mais fresco, ou ventoso, também tal é normal! O que não significa que seja provável de acontecer.. O importante é termos em mente que uma estação nunca deixará de ser designada pelo seu nome por um desvio de condições meteorológicas, ainda assim dentro da normal e da variabilidade climatológica da estação! Dizer que este verão não foi verão é completamente "out" daquilo que defendemos (o rigor em vez de insensatez), nem que seja por uma questão de calendário!


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2011 às 22:54)

Aqui em Bragança, os Verões (JJA) de 2007 e 2008 foram mais frescos que este, particularmente o de 2007.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2011 às 23:06)

Muitos ficaram mal habituados a Verões verdadeiramente anormais que tivemos nos últimos 10 anos e que nada têem haver com o nosso clima. Este Verão para muitos que foi atípico, frio e descaracterístico, não passou apenas de um Verão normal para o nosso país e que há vários anos não acontecia. 

Mais uma vez, o que podemos concluir é que tanto as previsões sazonais do ECMWF quer desde ano, quer do ano passado acertou em cheio. O ano passado previu um Verão tórrido e foi um dos mais quentes de sempre, este ano previa um Verão normal e assim foi. Embora, as previsões feitas a longo prazo terem pouca fiabilidade mas é um óptimo instrumento não para preverem o estado do tempo mas sim para termos uma tendência clara para os próximos meses.

Ainda bem, que tivemos um Verão normal e assim poupámos as nossas florestas e isso sim é o melhor que este Verão teve, para quem ama a Natureza e gosta de ver as paisagens maravilhosas neste nosso cantinho.


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2011 às 00:43)

Temperatura média do verão (JJA) nos últimos anos:






No gráfico faltam os +1,7ºC de 2010.

Como o David dizia, apesar de o verão até ter acabado com uma anomalia de +0,01ºC, não deixa de ser o 4ºmais fresco dos últimos 20 anos.

Claramente estamos mal habituados.
Um verão como o de 1977 e haveriam suicídios em massa.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2011 às 00:54)

*A evolução de dados meteorológicos para Estremoz*

*Temperatura mínima absoluta*






O valor médio ao longo do ano para a temperatura mínima absoluta mensal em Estremoz tem oscilado entre os 5,8 ºC e os 6,2 ºC desde Julho de 2009 até Agosto de 2011. Não existe uma tendência temporal concreta, pelo que é imprevisível qual a oscilação que esta variável terá no futuro; quanto muito pode-se constatar que não deverá sair do intervalo 5,8 ºC a 6,4 ºC nos próximos meses.

*Temperatura média anual* (Calculada entre a diferença da temperatura máxima mensal absoluta e a temperatura mínima mensal absoluta)






Após atingir o valor mínimo de 16,4 ºC em Setembro de 2009, a temperatura média anual entrou numa clara tendência de subida, superando os 16,8 ºC em Maio de 2010 e os 17,0 ºC a partir de Maio de 2011. A tendência será mais para subir do que para descer, uma vez que as temperaturas máximas absolutas mensais estão claramente a subir em Estremoz.

*Temperatura máxima absoluta*






Após atingir um valor mínimo de 26,9 ºC em Setembro e Outubro de 2009, a média anual da temperatura máxima absoluta mensal tem vindo constantemente a subir, ultrapassando os 28,0 ºC desde Abril deste ano. Trata-se da variável que tem tido uma clara tendência de subida ao longo dos últimos meses, traduzindo picos de calor cada vez mais frequentes.

*Amplitude térmica*






A média anual da amplitude térmica mensal das temperaturas extremas tem sofrido um progressivo aumento, passando dos 20,6 ºC em Março de 2009 para valores em torno dos 22,0 ºC. Nota-se uma ligeira estabilização do seu valor desde Março de 2011.

*Precipitação total anual*






O valor médio da precipitação total anual passou dos 515,0 mm em Novembro de 2009 para valores acima de 900,0 mm desde Dezembro de 2010. O intervalo de tempo desta variável é menor, pelo que será expectável que possa vir a ter variações inter-anuais que ainda não são possíveis de prever.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 12:05)

Assim vai o ano por aqui até ao momento, desde Abril o frio capuf


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2011 às 12:02)

Afinal a anomalia das temperaturas em JJA não foi de +0,01ºC mas -0,01ºC.



> *Verão afetado por fase negativa da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO)*
> Relatório verão
> 2011-09-19 (IM)
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2011 às 15:33)

*Onda de calor em Portugal continental onda de calor*
2011-10-03 
(IM)



> O estado do tempo em Portugal continental está a ser influenciado por um anticiclone localizado a Noroeste da Península Ibérica estendendo-se em crista em direcção ao Mediterrâneo ocidental e dando origem a uma situação de tempo quente e seco com a predominância de uma corrente de leste, situação que se irá manter até dia 5.
> 
> A partir de dia 6 prevê-se uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral oeste, onde o vento soprará de Noroeste, descida esta que se estenderá a todo o território no dia 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2011 às 23:10)

Uma situação muito idêntica à presente onda de calor em Portugal Continental ocorreu também no início de *Outubro de 2004*. Se alguém tiver dados ... sempre se pode fazer comparações


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Sim, há algumas semelhanças tanto nestes dias iniciais de Outubro como no comportamento de todo o mês de Setembro. Curiosamente, o Outubro de 2004, que também começou seco e bastante quente, acabou por ser um mês normal, no que concerne aos valores da temperatura, e bastante chuvoso. O ano hidrológico de 2004/2005, que teve um Outubro bem chuvoso, acabou por ser um ano extremamente seco.


----------



## Beaufort (5 Out 2011 às 00:32)

Dan disse:


> Sim, há algumas semelhanças tanto nestes dias iniciais de Outubro como no comportamento de todo o mês de Setembro. Curiosamente, o Outubro de 2004, que também começou seco e bastante quente, acabou por ser um mês normal, no que concerne aos valores da temperatura, e bastante chuvoso. O ano hidrológico de 2004/2005, que teve um Outubro bem chuvoso, acabou por ser um ano extremamente seco.



Exacto. Mais interessante de lembrar/comparar é o outubro 2009, esse sim esteve quase sempre acima da média, como se pode ver no gráfico do IM (caso de Lisboa):

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...100311/APQdJiYqEGoKAnWjdIiN/gtxme04200910.jpg


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2011 às 00:19)

O dia de Outubro mais quente nos registos terá sido 19 de Outubro de 1941 em Portalegre com 37,3ºc.

Um comparativo desse dia com o de hoje

(clicar para aumentar)


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2011 às 01:53)

Vince disse:


> O dia de Outubro mais quente nos registos terá sido 19 de Outubro de 1941 em Portalegre com 37,3ºc.



Curiosamente Portalegre tem uma temperatura mínima abaixo de zero graus 7 dias depois (-0,8 ºC no dia 26 de Outubro de 1941)... Uma diferença de quase 40 ºC numa semana


----------



## Costa (6 Out 2011 às 09:45)

O recorde de temperatura máxima em Outubro é de 37.6ºC na Amareleja, em 2004.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2011 às 11:58)

Vince disse:


> O dia de Outubro mais quente nos registos terá sido 19 de Outubro de 1941 em Portalegre com 37,3ºc.



É um valor que me intriga bastante.
E a única justificação plausível que encontro, seria uma eventual localização diferente da estação. Relembro que a estação actual está a 600m de altitude.

Quando em 2004, Évora e Beja atingiram valores recorde de 35,9ºC e 35,0ºC (respectivamente), Portalegre ficou-se pelos 32,4ºC. Aliás, nessa semana Portalegre apenas atingiu o valor de 32ºC por um dia, enquanto que Beja andou 8 dias acima desse valor.
O que me leva a pensar que se em 1941 Portalegre atingiu esse valor, quanto terão atingido outros locais?

Talvez em 1941 a estação de Portalegre se situa-se onde existe actualmente a estação de Portalegre/cidade, a uma cota bem inferior aos 600m.

----------------------

Apesar do dia 5 de Outubro ter sido na generalidade o dia mais quente, no dia 4 Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) atingiu os 36,4ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2011 às 12:51)

Se ainda havia duvida creio que estes mapas dizem tudo:

*Temperatura *





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Precipitação*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2011 às 12:55)

Tendo em conta apenas o período 71-00, muitos valores máximos da temperatura para o mês de Outubro já foram ultrapassados.





~valor estimado a partir do gráfico de observação diária.


O que significa que para estações com curtos períodos de observação, este mês deverá ser de recordes.

No entanto, se considerarmos estações mais antigas, vemos que no passado houve dias em Outubro mais quentes. Pegando em algumas séries mais antigas (1941-2010), apenas Bragança igualou o valor que é seu recorde para Outubro.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2011 às 17:40)

Costa disse:


> O recorde de temperatura máxima em Outubro é de 37.6ºC na Amareleja, em 2004.



De facto, o IM apresenta duas versões diferentes relativamente ao Maior valor da Temperatura Máxima de um mês de Outubro, uma no relatório de Outubro de 2006 e outra no relatório de 2007. Também em relação ao Maior valor da Temperatura Mínima do mês de Outubro existem duas versões distintas.

Relatório do IM referente ao mês de Outubro de 2006:

Maior valor da Temperatura Máxima: 37.3 °C em Portalegre em 1941, dia 19

Maior valor da Temperatura Mínima: 24.8 °C em Tavira/Conceição, 1970, dia 2


No relatório de Outubro de 2007:

Maior valor da Temperatura Máxima: 37.6°C em Amareleja, 2004, dia 4

Maior valor da Temperatura Mínima: 23.4 °C em Portalegre, 1980, dia 2


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2011 às 18:33)

AnDré disse:


> É um valor que me intriga bastante.
> E a única justificação plausível que encontro, seria uma eventual localização diferente da estação. Relembro que a estação actual está a 600m de altitude.





Gerofil disse:


> Curiosamente Portalegre tem uma temperatura mínima abaixo de zero graus 7 dias depois (-0,8 ºC no dia 26 de Outubro de 1941)... Uma diferença de quase 40 ºC numa semana



Nessa altura depois do calor houve uma forte entrada fria de nordeste, mas pela reanálise não parece motivo para tanto, mas a reanálise pode estar mal. Castelo Branco também teve a sua mínima absoluta para Outubro nessa data, 3.2ºC, mas entre um valor e outro ainda vai uma grande diferença. 
Quem sabe se a situação actual também não acabe com uma entrada fresca.

Mas ambos os valores são estranhos de facto para uma estação de Portalegre aos 597m, niguém sabe se mudou de local depois de 1941 ?


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2011 às 19:24)

Costa disse:


> O recorde de temperatura máxima em Outubro é de 37.6ºC na Amareleja, em 2004.



O Dan já esclareceu então a confusão. Aqui ficam as cartas desses 37.6ºC na Amareleja a 4 de Outubro de 2004


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2011 às 19:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Curiosamente Portalegre tem uma temperatura mínima abaixo de zero graus 7 dias depois (-0,8 ºC no dia 26 de Outubro de 1941)... Uma diferença de quase 40 ºC numa semana



Apesar de já ter visto um mapa em que se via que a estação se localizava em Campo Maior (de 1941), a estação aparenta ser a mesma (no local actual), desde 1932 no site do IM.

Portalegre 	Sinóptica 	
39º 17' / 7º 25' / 597m 	
01-01-1932

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes/redes.meteo/index.html


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2011 às 17:56)

*
Monitorização da Seca em Portugal:*
Em 31 de agosto de 2011, a área em situação de seca meteorológica mantém-se idêntica à de 31 de julho 2011, diminuindo no entanto a sua intensidade, com o desaparecimento da seca extrema. Assim no sudoeste do Continente, sensivelmente no litoral a sul da Foz do Arelho e parte do interior do Alentejo, continua a não existir seca. Em termos de percentagem do território, o índice de seca meteorológica PDSI apresenta a seguinte distribuição: 4% em chuva fraca, 14% em situação normal, 51% em seca fraca, 25% em seca moderada e 6% em seca severa.
No território do Continente:

    4% em situação de chuva fraca
    14% em situação normal
    51% em situação seca fraca
    25% em situação seca moderada
    6% em situação seca severa








Fonte: IM


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2011 às 18:06)

Ainda em relação á imagem colocada anteriormente e tomando em atenção que parece ter havido uma conjugação entre aquilo que choveu agora em Setembro e a situação já vinda anteriormente então creio que a seca severa deve ter passado a extrema, a moderada a severa, a fraca deve ter-se mantido, a normal deve ter passado a seca fraca ... e a chuva fraca deve ter mantido !!
Portanto creio que agora no final de Setembro o que creio que com esta lentidão toda só deve sair lá pro meio de Novembro, o IM deve dar 
este mapa distribuido dessa forma ...
Por isso não entendo a drama de alguns membros deste Forum ...

Agora se Outubro e Novembro forem secos da forma como neste momento os modelos parecem indicar então a conversa será diferente ...

Pessoalmente eu não acredito que ambos os meses sejam secos, e muito menos com proporções catastróficas ...


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2011 às 18:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda em relação á imagem colocada anteriormente e tomando em atenção que parece ter havido uma conjugação entre aquilo que choveu agora em Setembro e a situação já vinda anteriormente então creio que a seca severa deve ter passado a extrema, a moderada a severa, a fraca deve ter-se mantido, a normal deve ter passado a seca fraca ... e a chuva fraca deve ter mantido !!
> Portanto creio que agora no final de Setembro o que creio que com esta lentidão toda só deve sair lá pro meio de Novembro, o IM deve dar
> este mapa distribuido dessa forma ...
> Por isso não entendo a drama de alguns membros deste Forum ...



O boletim climatológico referente ao mês de Setembro já se encontra na página do IM desde o passado dia 6.
No mesmo poder-se-à ler, na página 8, a actual situação de seca meteorológica.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2011 às 18:35)

Esses dados são referentes à seca meteorológica, ou seja, aquilo que choveu em relação ao que é normal chover nesses meses.  No entanto, com a consulta do mapa que mostra a percentagem de água no solo no final de Agosto, ficamos a saber que quase todo o país tinha menos de 10% naquela data. Como tem estado muito calor e tem chovido muito pouco nestes últimos 30 - 40 dias, a situação agora deve estar ainda pior.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2011 às 18:44)

Apesar de tudo esses dados são uma surpresa para mim, porque esperava um agravamento maior nos dados do indice de seca na região Norte !!
Comparando esses dados e cruzando com o volume de água existente nas albufeiras creio que apenas a região Norte terá problemas senão chover !!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2011 às 18:50)

Pouco a pouco a seca vai tomando conta do país.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ttA9CT53rzaTZMiyCPeb"]Calor e falta de chuva prejudicam agricultura - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2011 às 19:03)

Calor de outono. Vídeo interessante, apesar de vir o bisonte do aquecimento global e a tendência do calor.

As explicações do meteorologista Luís Filipe Nunes.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/6L6oyzzoW0N3BOhyojkt"]Calor de verÃ£o... no outono! - SIC - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2011 às 19:35)

*Seca meteorológica em Setembro de 2011*

De acordo com a monitorização efetuada pelo Observatório de Secas do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P., a maior parte do território continental, em 30 de setembro, encontrava-se em situação de seca meteorológica, apesar de se ter verificado uma diminuição da respetiva área na região do Sul, terminando mesmo em muitos locais do Alentejo. Assim, a seca meteorológica encontrava-se distribuída da seguinte forma: 1% em chuva moderada, 12% em chuva fraca, 21% em situação normal, 44% em seca fraca, 12% em seca moderada e 10% em seca severa.

Entre abril e julho de 2011 os valores de precipitação registados têm sido baixos, em particular na região norte e centro, o que levou ao aumento progressivo da área do território em seca. No entanto, em agosto o valor de precipitação foi ligeiramente superior ao normal, o que contribuiu para uma diminuição da situação de seca.

*Em termos de cenários e tendo em conta a previsão mensal, que tem como base o modelo numérico do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), na precipitação total prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal para todo o território. Desta forma, o cenário com maior probabilidade de acontecer, é o que prevê quantidades de precipitação correspondentes ao decil 2 (a precipitação a ocorrer corresponde ao valor do 2º decil, o que provocaria aumento da situação de seca, estendendo-se a todo o território e agravando-se a severidade da seca), pelo que será mais provável que aumente a área em situação de seca meteorológica em Portugal Continental.*







Fonte: IM


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2011 às 00:04)

*Calor em Outubro bate recordes de 70 anos*


> Quase ninguém se lembra de um Outubro tão quente. E os números confirmam: algumas zonas de Portugal estão a enfrentar um calor que não se via pelo menos há 70 anos.
> 
> Segundo dados do Instituto de Meterologia, os dez primeiros dias do mês foram de facto excepcionais. A temperatura média no Continente foi 4,4ºC superior à média para o mesmo período. No Porto, com uma temperatura média de 21,8ºC, o desvio chegou a 6,2ºC.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2011 às 07:43)

Temperatura máxima observada no dia 12 de Outubro:















Temperatura máxima observada no dia 13 de Outubro:















Tabelas com os máximos absolutos, período 1941-2010:





*Dado horário das 13h UTC.

Tabela com os máximos absolutos, período 1971-2000:





~Valor estimado pelo gráfico horário.


Ainda a nota de que ontem, dia 13, a Tmin em Portalegre foi de 24,2ºC. Bem acima dos 23,4ºC que correspondiam ao do maior valor de temperatura mínima registado no continente, no mês de Outubro.


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2011 às 12:56)

AnDré disse:


> Dificilmente se repetirá um dia como o de hoje, em que a temperatura aos 850hPa esteve na casa dos 18-19ºC em todo o território continental.



18.4ºC ontem aos 850hpa na sondagem de Lisboa
http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/sou...AR=2011&MONTH=10&FROM=1312&TO=1312&STNM=08579


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2011 às 17:13)

*Évora, Bragança, Mirandela e Guarda batem recordes de calor dos últimos 70 anos*

As estações meteorológicas de Évora, Bragança, Mirandela e Guarda registaram nos primeiros sete dias de outubro as temperaturas mais quentes desde 1941, ano em que se começou a registar informação meteorológica nestes locais, disse à Lusa uma meteorologista. Em declarações à Lusa, Vanda Pires, do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), disse que também as estações de Castelo Branco, Monção, Montalegre, Cabril, Mogadouro e Carrazeda de Ansiães bateram os recordes de calor dos anos 1980 nos primeiros dias de outubro deste ano.
"Pensamos que ontem [quinta-feira] foi o dia mais quente de outubro. Em Lisboa, foi ultrapassado o maior valor para o mês de outubro. Tivemos em Lisboa 33,9º e o anterior máximo, de 32,4º, foi em 2004. No Porto, registou-se ontem [quinta-feira] 33,1º e o máximo anterior foi de 31,7º em 1980", disse a meteorologista. Considera-se uma onda de calor quando durante pelo menos seis dias consecutivos a temperatura máxima do ar é superior em cinco graus ao valor normal para esse dia, situação que já ocorreu este mês.
De acordo com Vanda Pires, a 26 de setembro entraram em onda de calor algumas estações, como Alcácer do Sal, Braga e Alvega, uma situação que se manteve até 7 de outubro. No dia 29 de setembro, várias estações do Interior Norte e Centro entraram também em onda de calor, que se estendeu até 6 e 7 deste mês, dependendo dos casos. No entanto, as descidas de temperatura registadas no fim-de-semana passado interromperam esta onda de calor, situação que mais recentemente regressou à estação de Sines.
"Hoje, poderão entrar em onda de calor mais 12 estações, tendo em conta as previsões", a maioria delas no Interior do país mas também em Braga ou no Porto, afirmou.
Em termos de previsões, a meteorologista Idália Mendonça disse à Lusa que "amanhã [sábado] o dia vai ser muito semelhante ao de hoje", com o céu a manter-se limpo. No entanto, "poderá haver algumas nuvens altas na região Norte ao final da tarde e, pontualmente, poderá haver descidas de um ou dois graus em alguns locais", embora sábado continue a ser "um dia bastante quente, sobretudo tendo em conta que estamos a meio de outubro". 
As previsões para sábado apontam para os 26 graus em Faro, 29 em Lisboa e Porto e para temperaturas acima dos 30 graus em alguns locais, nomeadamente em Coimbra, Leiria e Braga (32) e em Évora, Portalegre e Beja (31). No domingo, "a temperatura já poderá descer entre dois a quatro graus em alguns locais" e "vai-se notar em todo o território uma tendência para uma pequena descida da temperatura, sobretudo no litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca, onde haverá condições para nevoeiro ou neblina matinal", explicou Idália Mendonça. Na segunda-feira, a temperatura deverá voltar a descer, com máximas previstas de 24 graus para o Porto, 28 para Lisboa e 25 para Faro.

Fonte: Destak


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Vince disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > Dificilmente se repetirá um dia como o de hoje, em que a temperatura aos 850hPa esteve na casa dos 18-19ºC em todo o território continental.
> ...



E hoje na sondagem de Lisboa,  curiosa e novamente, os mesmos 18,4ºc aos 850hpa
http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/sou...AR=2011&MONTH=10&FROM=1412&TO=1412&STNM=08579


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2011 às 04:00)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda a nota de que ontem, dia 13, a Tmin em Portalegre foi de 24,2ºC. Bem acima dos 23,4ºC que correspondiam ao do maior valor de temperatura mínima registado no continente, no mês de Outubro.



Dia 14, novo recorde! Desta vez *24,6ºC*!
Impressionante!

Destaque ainda para as mínimas tropicais de:
22,1ºC - Sintra(Pena)
22,0ºC - Proença-a-Nova(P.Moitas)
21,4ºC - Almodôvar (Cerro Negro)
20,5ºC - Foía
20,2ºC - Ansião

Viseu e Guarda, fora da tropicalidade mas com valores também bem quentes. 19,9 e 18,2ºC respectivamente.

Quanto às máximas, dia 14, Alvega atingiu os 36,5ºC, sendo o 6ºdia este mês que ultrapassa dos 35ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2011 às 14:22)

Se ontem tivesse sido o último dia do mês, média de 24,2ºC.

4 noites tropicais e 6 dias acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## David sf (15 Out 2011 às 15:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fonte: IM



Comparação com 2010 e 2009:











A 30 de setembro de 2011, o norte e centro do país estão em condições semelhantes de seca, enquanto que o sul está em situação mais vantajosa, e relação a 2010. Com 2009 a diferença é ainda maior, excepção do litoral norte. 

Em outubro de 2009 quase que não choveu no sul do país.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Out 2011 às 16:37)

em Outubro de 2009 Serpa registou apenas 5 dias de precipitação, mas para compensar dois desses dias foram acima dos 10 mm - 13,7 e 18,5


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2011 às 01:50)

Decorridos os 16 primeiros dias do mês de Outubro, que conta já com 2 ondas de calor em algumas localidades, achei que seria interessante dar conta de algumas anomalias.

Peguei nos valores das normais 71-00 para o mês de Outubro, e nos dados de algumas estações no ogimet, e o resultado, previsivelmente anómalo, deixa qualquer um sem palavras. Principalmente no que toca às temperaturas máximas.







*+10,2ºC* em Monte Real!
O que significa que, mesmo se de amanhã até ao final do mês a localidade não passasse dos 18ºC de máxima, a anomalia mensal da Tmáx seria de 4,2ºC.

Apesar de estar a comprar os valores de 16 dias com as normais de 31 dias e de climaticamente a segunda quinzena ser a mais fria, dificilmente acabaremos com Outubro na média.


----------



## Costa (17 Out 2011 às 10:30)

Consegues agrupar os dados de Braga?


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2011 às 10:55)

Costa disse:


> Consegues agrupar os dados de Braga?



Conseguiria se o IM disponibiliza-se um histórico dos extremos diários (em tabela ou algo do género), ou melhorasse os gráficos de observação.
Fica a sugestão para o IM.

Assim, tenho de me restringir aos dados das synops. E apenas usar as estações que têm as normais 71-00.


----------



## Costa (17 Out 2011 às 11:22)

Realmente é uma pena o IM não disponibilizar talvez a fonte de informação mais apetecível, o histórico das estações.


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2011 às 17:51)

No que diz respeito aos valores de temperatura, este mês tem sido uma loucura aqui na região. Na estação de Bragança IM, a média das máximas de Agosto, na normal de 1971-2000, é de 28,5ºC. A média das máximas das máximas nos primeiros 16 dias de Outubro foi de 28,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2011 às 17:59)

O IM acaba de disponibilizar um pdf com uma série de tabelas sobre os valores registados na primeira quinzena do mês de Outubro!



> *Primeira quinzena de outubro com persistência de temperaturas elevadas*
> 2011-10-17
> (IM)
> 
> ...



Mais em: IM
Tabelas anexas (pdf)


----------



## Skizzo (17 Out 2011 às 18:28)

Maiores valores da temperatura máxima e mínima diária do ar
entre 1 e 15 de outubro 2011

Amareleja 14 36.7 // Portalegre 14 24.3
Alvega 14,15 36.5 // Portalegre 13 24.2
Alcácer do Sal 5 36.4 // Ansião 14 23.2
Porto/S. Pilar 14 36.3 // Portalegre 6 22.8
Évora/Cidade 6 36.3 // Portalegre 15 22.5
Coruche 14 36.3 // Lisboa/G. C. 6 22.3
Amareleja 13 36.2 // Lisboa/I. G. 6 22.1
Alvega 6 36.1 // Faro 1 22.1
Lousã 6 36.0 // Faro 2 22.1
Tomar 14 36.0 // Aljezur 2 22.1
Reguengos 14 36.0 // Évora/Cidade 13 22.1
Alcácer do Sal 7,14 35.9 // Proença à Nova 14 22.0
Viana do Alentejo 14 35.9 // Faro 8 21.9
Pinhão 6 35.8 // Proença à Nova 6 21.9
Anadia 14 35.8 // Sintra/Pena 13,15 21.8
Alcácer do Sal 13 35.8 // Portalegre 4 21.7
Coimbra/Bencanta 6 35.7 // Ansião 12 21.7
Alvalade 13 35.7 // Portalegre 5 21.5
Viana do Alentejo 15 35.7 // Faro 4 21.4
Tomar 6 35.6 // Sagres 2 21.3
Coruche 5, 6 35.6 // Portalegre 12 21.3
Alvega 5,7 35.6 // Portalegre 3 21.2
Leiria 14 35.6 // Odemira 2 21.2
Amareleja 15 35.6 // Almodôvar 13 21.2

Fonte: IM


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2011 às 13:00)

*Litoral Norte regista seca severa*



> O Litoral Norte de Portugal continental atingiu, a 30 de Setembro, a situação de seca severa, indicam os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia, sendo já o equivalente a 10% do território nacional.
> 
> Segundo os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), a faixa litoral entre Figueira da Foz e Caminha, estendendo-se a partir de Aveiro para o Interior, até Vila Real, apresenta o segundo nível mais grave, de um total de nove, do índice de seca meteorológica.
> 
> ...



In: JN


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 13:31)

Portalegre é a zona com valor mais elevado das temperaturas mínimas em Portugal?

Nessa tabela do IM aparece 8 vezes


----------



## Skizzo (4 Nov 2011 às 16:13)

> *Outubro mais quente no continente desde 1931*
> 2011-11-04 (IM)
> 
> O mês de outubro foi o mais quente desde que se iniciaram os registos, em 1931. Esta situação deveu-se em grande medida à influência de uma massa de ar quente e seco transportado do Norte de África e com trajeto sobre o Mediterrâneo e a Península Ibérica, o que originou nos primeiros 20 dias do mês valores muito elevados de temperatura máxima do ar.
> ...




Boletim
http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20111104/EKWkeFLjXwOIkFOaLqoL/cli_20111001_20111031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

Skizzo disse:


> Boletim
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs/im.publicacoes/edicoes.online/20111104/EKWkeFLjXwOIkFOaLqoL/cli_20111001_20111031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



Está dentro do que esperava !!


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2011 às 22:50)

> *Precipitação em Novembro superior ao normal*
> 2011-12-07
> (IM)
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2011 às 19:53)

> Em 30 de novembro de 2011 e de acordo com o
> Observatório de seca do IM, em Portugal Continental, a
> área em situação de seca meteorológica diminuiu
> significativamente em todo o território, ficando apenas
> ...



Relatório do IM, Novembro 2011

Figura 7:


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2011 às 12:37)

> *Outono quente*
> 
> Continente
> O outono de 2011 (meses de setembro, outubro e novembro) em Portugal
> ...



Para mais informações, consultar o boletim climatológico - Relatório Outono 2011. (PDF).


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2011 às 12:41)

David sf disse:


> À primeira vista, e devido ao maior número de horas de insolação que faz aumentar a sensação térmica, parece um mês de dezembro quente, mas analisando os valores dos gráficos do IM, temos até dia 24 os seguintes valores (aproximados, os gráficos têm algumas dificuldades na leitura):
> 
> Bragança: Máx: 9,9 ºC (+0,5) Mín: 2,1ºC (+0,4)
> Porto: Máx: 14,7 ºC (+0,2) Mín: 7,8ºC (+0,7)
> ...



Tal como o David sf disse no tópico Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011, o mês de Dezembro, apesar de muito soalheiro, até estado bem dentro do normal para a época.

Pegando nos dados da ogimet, temos até ao dia de ontem as seguintes anomalias:

Bragança: Máx: +0,5; Mín: +0,2
Vila Real: Máx: +0,4; Min: +0,6
Porto (P.Rubras): Máx: +0,2; Mín: +0,8
Castelo Branco: Máx: +0,7; Min: -0,7
Portalegre: Máx: +0,2; Min: -0,1
Lisboa (Geofísico): Máx: +1,0; Mín: +0,3
Beja: Máx: -0,2; Mín: -0,5
Faro: Máx: +0,3; Mín: -0,6

P.Douradas: Máx: +1,4; Min: +0,5
Sagres: Máx: +0,5; Min: -2,0.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2011 às 10:53)

As maiores anomalias de temperatura nestas condições de tempo anti-ciclónico são nas zonas altas, a avaliar pelos dados das Penhas Douradas. De certeza que não é o único sítio de altitude com anomalias assim tão vincadas. Este mês houve muita entrada de ar quente em altitude devido às condições anti-ciclónicas.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 19:19)

*2011 deverá ser um dos anos mais quentes desde 1931*


> O ano de 2011 em Portugal continental deverá ser um dos três mais quentes desde 1931, em termos da média da temperatura máxima, e um dos sete mais quentes dos últimos 80 anos, tendo como referência a temperatura média anual, de acordo com a versão preliminar do Boletim do Clima do Ano de 2011, disponibilizado hoje pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P.
> 
> Os meses que mais contribuíram para o ano de 2011 ser um dos anos mais quentes em relação à temperatura máxima, foram abril, outubro, maio, junho e setembro, que registaram anomalias em relação a 1971-2000 de +4.90ºC, +4.73ºC, +3.91ºC, +1.58ºC e +1.22ºC respetivamente. De realçar ainda que os meses de maio e outubro foram os mais quentes desde 1931, em relação ao valor da temperatura máxima do ar e abril foi o segundo mais quente na temperatura média e máxima do ar, também desde 1931. Também as temperaturas mínimas em abril e em maio estiveram muito acima do valor normal.
> 
> ...



Não se esperava outra coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 19:51)

Aterrador...bloqueio total, desde 19 de Novembro.


----------



## David sf (31 Dez 2011 às 11:40)

AnDré disse:


> Tal como o David sf disse no tópico Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011, o mês de Dezembro, apesar de muito soalheiro, até estado bem dentro do normal para a época.
> 
> Pegando nos dados da ogimet, temos até ao dia de ontem as seguintes anomalias:
> 
> ...



Partindo do princípio que hoje as máximas serão normais, isto já não deve mudar muito, temos (até dia 27 dados do Ogimet, a partir daí do IM):

Bragança: Máx: +0,5; Mín: -0,6 (Anomalia da TMédia até dia 27 -0,3)
Porto (P.Rubras): Máx: +0,2; Mín: -0,7 (-0,2)
Lisboa (Geofísico): Máx: +0,9; Mín: +0,1 (=)
Beja: Máx: -0,2; Mín: -0,9 (-1,0)
Faro: Máx: +0,4; Mín: -0,7 (-0,4)

Concluindo, praticamente todas as cidades e zonas urbanas acabarão dezembro com a temperatura média ligeiramente abaixo da normal, resultado das noites frias da segunda metade do mês. 

Seria curioso termos os dados da anomalia da T850, que será certamente muito positiva. Pois comparando com as previsões sazonais, creio que a que mais se aproximou deste mês foi a da Accuweather, ao nível da sinóptica, falhando tão somente na temperatura, por desconhecimento das especificidades do nosso clima.


----------



## stormy (31 Dez 2011 às 16:46)

Dezembro vai acabar com temperatura na média ou ligeiramente abaixo e vai ser um mês bastante seco.
Comparando com a minha previsão parece que a mesma não correu assim tão mal, apesar de haver uma falha quanto á temperatura...sobreestimei demasiado a anomalia positiva

Quanto a Janeiro....penso que vai seguir esta tendencia...
Alguns modelos preveem um aquecimento estratosferico na siberia, a meu ver tal evento caso ocorra poderá levar a um periodo um pouco mais instavel a meio do mês..mas para já é impossivel ter alguma certeza quanto a isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2011 às 20:32)

A minha previsão para o mês de Dezembro era esta:



> Dezembro 2011: Mês com temperatura normal ou ligeiramente abaixo da média e precipitação abaixo da média.
> 
> Temperaturas: anomalia entre -0.5ºC e os 0.5ºC
> 
> ...



Na temperatura acertei mas na precipitação foi um completo fiasco, tinha a certeza que Dezembro seria um mês seco mas não tão seco como foi.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2012 às 12:56)

> *Dezembro de 2011 muito seco no território do continente*
> 
> O mês de dezembro de 2011 registou um valor total de precipitação muito inferior ao valor normal 1971-2000, cerca de 30% do valor médio total de precipitação no continente, que corresponde a uma anomalia negativa significativa de -102.8mm, embora valores similares tenham ocorrido nos últimos 20 anos.
> 
> ...



Pelo andar da carruagem, Janeiro vai acabar já com muitas zonas em seca moderada.


----------

